# Warren County



## dirtbikemommie

I was out all last evening searching and found nothing


----------



## mountainman1982

Same Here, Ive been looking since late last week and haven't come across anything yet.


----------



## fishingmandan22

I have too been looking for a week in Warren Co. I have found two little blacks that were together. Nothing else but the woods do look better and the rain we got with warm should make conditions more to the positive.


----------



## fishingmandan22

found twenty half free's this morning, also saw some baby greys.


----------



## sher

Hi all. I am new to hunting. I think I found a half free today. Is there somewhere I can take mushrooms found to have proper identification in Warren County? Thanks.


----------



## dirtbikemommie

I went out again tonight and found nothing. I'm either a horrible mushroomer or they aren't out where I'm looking. Last year this woods produced a ton. And the dirt was definitely wet.


----------



## fishingmandan22

I FOUND MY FIRST BIG GREY TODAY AND 13 MORE HALF FREE'S :-D HAD ONLY AN HOUR TO LOOK AROUND. DON'T KNOW IF THERE IS ANY WHERE TO TAKE MUSHROOMS TO BE CHECKED IN WARREN COUNTY? THE HALF FREE STEM CONNECTS IN THE MIDDLE OF THE TOP. WILL TRY AND POST PICTURES TOMORROW IF I HAVE TIME.


----------



## fishingmandan22

Went out yesterday and found 3 greys, 2 yellows and 25 half frees in warren county. Only a small area of the woods had any shrooms. Today went to where I had been watching some greys grow and picked 25 nice ones. Seems like some woods just aren't ready to produce yet, cause a woods that has always produced good numbers for me and is so close to the other woods that has been producing a few has yet to have a one?


----------



## fishingmandan22

I always hunt public land since don’t have any private spots here. Today hit a place in Warren County which seems to be getting better by the day. My daughter and I picked 50 half frees and 2 greys. She had a blast and has learned a lot for her 6 years. Has anyone done any good in Greene lately? Wish I had some private land to hunt too.


----------



## sliprock

I have some friends in Greene county and they found a lot of greys and some yellows yesterday. I can't tell you where but they're popping down there. I live up in Knox county and haven't found any yet


----------



## shrooner

Hey Guys your only 2 County's away from Me I'm in Pike County and alltypes of Morels have been up here for weeks But the Yellow are only 6"-10" Tall one way you can tell if Yellow are is if Ginseng is Up so are the Yellows, and Ginseng around here is 2-3" High now, also this has been a weired Year we Realy were finding Plenty of Blacks-HalfFree (Peckerheads) and a few Grays in March where we had 1 week in the 80s and that always screwes up the hole year for Mushrooms being west of Pike County they should be Up there I would Think. Hope this Helps some. Jim


----------



## fishingmandan22

Got 33 more half free's and 2 large blondes today. been a weird year for me as well and bad for my best woods so far.


----------



## fishingmandan22

got 6 yellows today some almost dry.


----------



## bugeyedbabe

Any help on where I can go on public land in warren county and have a chance to find any? I have been trying to find them for years with no luck?


----------



## fishingmandan22

@bugeyedbabe there are a lot of places at Caesar's Creek State Park that have morels but it is a large area. I have had some luck off Oregonia road, drive down a old road (New Road) I believe. There are a lot of Ash trees, some elms and sycamore too. I have found greys and seen others that had nice sacks of morels there. I have found 100 half frees this year, 39 greys and 22 yellows this year in Warren County. Not the best year but still some yellows out there for sure. Any woods with Ash, Elm and sycamore trees should have some morels.


----------



## scott c

@fishingmandan22, why don't you just lead them to the trees by hand? Yeeeesh thankfully I don't hunt anywhere near the two places you posted but general location info is enough on here Cool?????


----------



## jim33

LOL might as well turn that road into a toll road. The traffic is about to significantly increase!


----------



## fishingmandan22

yes general location is what I post here. Caesar's creek there is only a small area there that I listed that I have had luck at times but just a general location. Not the exact spot where I have found my morels. most of my spots are secret but that one is no secret for sure. I have a dozen or more good spots and hardly hit that one. Just trying to give a few newbies a idea of where to look not trying to give anyones spot away for free. I haven't even been out for several days and haven't tried there for two years.


----------



## fishingmandan22

Where is scott c shroomdog? I always read his posts.


----------



## scott c

I live in Dayton but hunt where the shrooms are, I just saw 2 posts mentioning specific areas that I am sure would upset a whole lot of locals. Been a member here since like 2003, hunted for over 40 years and have seen way too many specific spot posts. I cannot tell anyone what to post but just the mention of a specific road or a stupid creek and the parking spaces fill up during the week anymore, let alone the weekend warriors. For every 1 poster there are a 100 lurking and writing stuff down, thanks Dan. I dropped the shroomdawg part, which my buddy started calling me years ago, as I was accused of being arrogant on this forum and have kept my mouth shut here out of sheer reluctance to post until morel madness is over. I prefer summer shrooms which is now getting as competitive as this [email protected] morel madness. It's like watching watching Walking Dead anymore, hoards just wandering LOL.


----------



## sciotoguy

LOL,,,, I like to follow up after the hoards, and pick the nice flatten shrooms.


@dawg shoot me an email if you got any word on the season up north. Plans may of changed to go to Au sable river area in stead of Cadillac.


----------



## scott c

@sciotoguy, no probs. My week just got cancelled due to lack of/late rain and snow/freeze coming after fire advisories this past week that spells 500 miles of driving disaster, if it warms late next week may go for 2 or 3 day hunt. with work I have to schedule vacation early, first in/first approved and rolled the dice wrong. Still plenty of fish to catch this coming week


----------



## sciotoguy

Hoping week of the 20th will be good.


----------



## scott c

@sciotoguy, Wish I could change weeks. Luck of the draw, you should be golden if the weather permits. My counts here are a bit low because of the stupid weather, those 2 80 degree day spells followed by frost and freeze with a shot of rain was enough for ash and tulip tree to produce scouts but no flushes and here and there sporadic elm flushes til the sycamores kicked in at the end. Nice that the half frees showed up this year after last year 80 degree March disaster. Latt hit a motherlode yesterday on elm in Central, 80 plus on one tree but he won't post here anymore, says it's too complictated with all the threads, there is no cohesiveness.I tend to agree, at least you don't have to unclick the notify by email box when you post as my email was filling up everytime I visited a page LOL. Thanks admin for fixing that.


----------



## bryan

[email protected] to complicated, and they are just mushrooms, if someone wants to tell where they found them, more power to them then! :lol:


----------



## scott c

Bye.


----------



## oldtimer

lol is right, BrYan. But, the joke is on you. You might just as well shoot yourself in the foot while you are giving up your spots. For that matter, something that has been a family tradition, handed down from generation to generation, is being ruined by the internet. Now, in a matter of a few minutes, ANYONE can learn to hunt mushrooms because of people's egos, and giving up their secrets. The effects of this are in its infancy. Give it a few more years, and the woods will be trampled down to nothing. Some places already are.


----------



## bryan

you just earned another lol oldtimer, if the internet bugs you guys so much don't use it! If its public land its all fair! my spots are all on public land and many people hunt it! i do great every year, better than most from what i see, but i dont bash others for hunting the same public land as i do, some people need advice and some don't get bent out of shape offering it, just depends on who you are and what kind of person you are i guess


----------



## sciotoguy

@bryan,, Did you give out your spots?? If so could you repeat them,, cause I missed them.

Why give out your spots?? Shall we have a foray next spring at cjb??. Invite all the newbs?

Champaign co. has pretty skinny ground to begin with. ....Unless??


----------



## bryan

My spot you mean?.lol its a well known area here in my county, its all i have but still found over 600 this year, dont mean to aggravate people here but just seems like a lot of little things get people mad, but if ur mad at my comments i apologize, just my opinion is all!


----------



## sciotoguy

Naw I aint mad, at anyone, 

I do alot of driving to many, spots to find that amount. 

You do very good with the limited spot you have, must be some prime woods over that way.

Perhaps we will bump into one another next year, over that way.
:-D


----------



## bryan

Would be cool, i see a lot of people here where i hunt, some know what they are doing, some don't, i try to give pointers and general info to those that struggle, btw i just went down there again cuz i was bored, only found 6 but in decent shape still, one BIG yellow that was pretty fresh still. Lots of Ash and Elm here, same woods i just have 4 or 5 diff spots in it that I hunt. I have never walked all of it yet, been hunting in this spot for about 5 years and have found over 1000 in a couple years here.


----------



## bryan

Here is the biggest one i found today, its done here in Champaign county most likely I just got bored and took a walk

]


----------

